# lobby annunciator required?



## peach (Dec 13, 2009)

2000 I Codes (and references); difference of opinion between the DP and Code Consultant.

R-2 apartment building.  The fire control room is just off the lobby; the DP is saying no additional annunciator is required in the lobby.  NFPA 72 appears to support that, by using words like "if installed, the annunciator will.... ".

Thoughts?

Thanks :roll:


----------



## gvictor (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

Not sure what the version of NFPA 72 says that is referenced by the 2000 codes (1996 version), but today it seems that the location must be approved.  However if the control room is adequate and right in the lobby it may be just fine.

7.11* Standard Emergency Service Interface.

Where required by the authority having jurisdiction, annunciators, information display systems, and controls for portions of a system provided for use by emergency service personnel shall be designed, arranged, and located in accordance with the requirements of the organizations intended to use the equipment.

Greg


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

Depends on the accessibility for responders, example...... the AHJ may require additional annunciation means if the “Command Center” housing the FACP is not readily accessible regardless of being off the “lobby”. (i.e. locked with no Knox Box, or responders have to wait for facility personnel).  If the command center and the FACP is readily accessible to responders than I would agree with DP.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

agree with FM! Must be accessible.


----------



## cda (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

Is this a high rise?

2009 IFC

907.7.3.1 says approved location

We have an admendment stating either the main panel at the entrance or remote annuc. at main entrance


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

I agree it must be accessible.  And then what is accessible?  If a Knox Box type of arrangement is required within the jurisdiction then a key in the box renders it accessible.  If a Knox Box is not required by the local code, then accessibility can be achieved by live in manager, notification number, etc.  Even if the annunciator is in a lobby that does not ensure the lobby doors will be accessible.  What if the annunicator is located at a constantly monitored location in a secure facility, (i.e. I-3)?  Or the customer service counter at Walmart?

"at an approved location" seems to be the best wording.  This way the DP knows to contact the fire department to verify the approved location.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: lobby annunciator required?

It needs to be in a location where the FD can access it.  Most of the jurisdictions I've worked with prefer to have it in the lobby - even the entrance vestibule.  The code doesn't require that but it makes sense.

Why not ask the fire chief?


----------

